# Well, this isn't good



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

After just a few hundred miles on my new to me, F1, I found a problem. It appears the front derailleur hanger, is pulling away from the frame. Is this common on these bikes, or is this why the guy sold it? Pretty bummed, since I absolutely love this bike!

Here's the damage:


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

that sucks, But it also looks like it can be repaired. New rivets maybe. However especially since you are not the original owner any warranty is probably not an option for you.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Someone like Calfee could definitely repair it for a few hundred bucks. That sucks though. Good luck.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

bwbishop said:


> Someone like Calfee could definitely repair it for a few hundred bucks. That sucks though. Good luck.


also what year is the bike?


----------



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

Doesn't really look new, I would be willing to bet that was why he sold it.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

igotyofire said:


> also what year is the bike?


The seller said it's a 2012.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

DaFlake said:


> Doesn't really look new, I would be willing to bet that was why he sold it.


I didn't notice it, while putting it together, and I spent quite a bit of time putting on the new Red derailleur. I have really bad luck, so it's probably just that. Here's what happened Friday morning.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

bwbishop said:


> Someone like Calfee could definitely repair it for a few hundred bucks. That sucks though. Good luck.


I put in an email, with pics, to see if they'll work on it. If it's not too much, I'll be tearing it down, and shipping it to 'em. I really like this bike, and wanna keep it. It's so comfortable, and fast, I hate to think about not riding it anymore!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Seems odd that both rivets pulled away from the frame. Makes me wonder if there's a problem behind them (internal) that caused it. 

At any rate, Calfee will be better able to assess it when they examine the frame.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> Seems odd that both rivets pulled away from the frame. Makes me wonder if there's a problem behind them (internal) that caused it.
> 
> At any rate, Calfee will be better able to assess it when they examine the frame.


I tore it down last night, and the rivets did just come apart. Seems like somebody screwed up when they put 'em in. My LBS is gonna see what they can do, if Felt wont help, Calfee said $450 to fix it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kevhogaz said:


> I tore it down last night, and the rivets did just come apart. Seems like somebody screwed up when they put 'em in. My LBS is gonna see what they can do, if Felt wont help, Calfee said $450 to fix it.


That's better than frame damage. Hopefully you'll get off cheap on this and have a ride-able frame.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

kevhogaz said:


> I tore it down last night, and the rivets did just come apart. Seems like somebody screwed up when they put 'em in. My LBS is gonna see what they can do, if Felt wont help, Calfee said $450 to fix it.


Who did you speak with at Felt? The rivets don't hold the front derailleur tab on, glue does. The rivets just help fixture the tab when the glue is drying.

Let me know who you are working with if possible.

Thanks,
-SD


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

Whose this Calfee? 

I would think Felt could fix it since they manufacture it. ....


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Who did you speak with at Felt? The rivets don't hold the front derailleur tab on, glue does. The rivets just help fixture the tab when the glue is drying.
> 
> Let me know who you are working with if possible.
> 
> ...


SD, I haven't spoken to any one at Felt, yet. My LBS is gonna call tomorrow, to see what can be done. I figured that would be the best way to handle it. Should I have called my self? I'll try to get a name, tomorrow, if possible.

I just took a closer look at it, and I can see where the tab was glued on, but it looks like it didn't hold. You can see the impression from the carbon fiber in it, but it looks like it hardened before it bonded.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

igotyofire said:


> Whose this Calfee?
> 
> I would think Felt could fix it since they manufacture it. ....


Calfee is an operation that specializes in repairing broken carbon frames.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Your Felt dealer is the first place to start. I've seen this type of damage when a front derailleur came loose and was ripped off from the crank/chainring. It is possible that it could be repairable.

Let me know what you find out.

-SD


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Your Felt dealer is the first place to start. I've seen this type of damage when a front derailleur came loose and was ripped off from the crank/chainring. It is possible that it could be repairable.
> 
> Let me know what you find out.
> 
> -SD


All right, Dave, I heard back from the bike shop this afternoon. Apparently Felt does not want to warranty, nor repair the frame. They offered me a "VIP" deal, where I could buy another F1 frame for $1600 or an FC frame for ~$800. Neither one lf these options is financially available to me, right now.

Where do I go from here?


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

$450 for an F1 sounds better than $800 for an FC. Sounds like it's obvious where to go  Calfee.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

bwbishop said:


> $450 for an F1 sounds better than $800 for an FC. Sounds like it's obvious where to go  Calfee.


As soon as I hear from SuperDaveFelt, I'll make up my mind on what to do. I'm hoping he can help, but if not, it's going to Calfee.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

bwbishop said:


> $450 for an F1 sounds better than $800 for an FC. Sounds like it's obvious where to go  Calfee.


+1... I love Felt and have owned five of them (currently own two), but $450 does sound better than $800 for a lesser model. Not sure what Superdave can do but it would be interesting to find out. The fact they are willing to offer you a new frame at a reduced cost alone sounds like they are already showing you good service. you have no warranty and they are still willing to help in some way. That's why I love Felt. Now please excuse me while I go and inspect my 
F1 at this time....


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

terbennett said:


> +1... I love Felt and have owned five of them (currently own two), but $450 does sound better than $800 for a lesser model. Not sure what Superdave can do but it would be interesting to find out. The fact they are willing to offer you a new frame at a reduced cost alone sounds like they are already showing you good service. you have no warranty and they are still willing to help in some way. That's why I love Felt. Now please excuse me while I go and inspect my
> F1 at this time....


Still waiting to hear from Superdave. I'm not so sure the deal they're offering me is all that great. $1600 to replace their broken product? Not seeing how that benefits me. aybe I'm just bitter, but Felts customer service isn't really impressing me so far.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kevhogaz said:


> Still waiting to hear from Superdave. I'm not so sure the deal they're offering me is all that great. $1600 to replace their broken product? Not seeing how that benefits me. aybe I'm just bitter, but Felts customer service isn't really impressing me so far.


Considering you aren't the original owner (so not entitled to a warranty claim), I think the offer of ~50% off is pretty generous on Felt's part. 

That aside, this is an example of why I never recommend someone buy used CF. It's too costly to repair and just not worth the risk (IMHO).


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I know Felt said that the tab wasn't riveted on but glued on. Why couldn't it be riveted on. You could use t-rivets as shown below. They flare out and give a good bite. That and a good epoxy prior to riveting and it might work out okay.

Just an idea.
View attachment 278031


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

redondoaveb said:


> I know Felt said that the tab wasn't riveted on but glued on. Why couldn't it be riveted on. You could use t-rivets as shown below. They flare out and give a good bite. That and a good epoxy prior to riveting and it might work out okay.
> 
> Just an idea.
> View attachment 278031


We're speculating here, but I think the rivets were used to hold the tab in place while the glue/ epoxy dried. Now that the tab is free and the rivets pulled away from the frame, the surrounding (CF) area is likely compromised and has to be reinforced. 

Personally, I see Calfee as the best option. For ~$450 the frameset will be 'like new'.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> We're speculating here, but I think the rivets were used to hold the tab in place while the glue/ epoxy dried. Now that the tab is free and the rivets pulled away from the frame, the surrounding (CF) area is likely compromised and has to be reinforced.
> 
> Personally, I see Calfee as the best option. For ~$450 the frameset will be 'like new'.


Without seeing what it looks like behind the tab you might be right. If the surrounding area hasn't been compromised, the rivets are an easy fix. I had my rear cable stop do the same thing. The rivet pulled out and elongated the hole. Was able to repair it with a larger rivet.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

redondoaveb said:


> Without seeing what it looks like behind the tab you might be right. If the surrounding area hasn't been compromised, the rivets are an easy fix. I had my rear cable stop do the same thing. The rivet pulled out and elongated the hole. Was able to repair it with a larger rivet.


Points taken. Another option would be to go with a band type FD, but IMO that would be a less than ideal fix.

The reason I'd hedge on anything short of Calfee is because I've had my FD come loose on a ride. It's not fun limping home suffering a 'mechanical'.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Points taken. Another option would be to go with a band type FD, but IMO that would be a less than ideal fix.
> 
> The reason I'd hedge on anything short of Calfee is because I've had my FD come loose on a ride. It's not fun limping home suffering a 'mechanical'.


Good points also. My rear brake stop is holding up real well but its not a FD. Still, if the area isn't compromised, why not give it a shot, you can always send it to Calfee if it doesn't work. Of course, that is if you don't damage it more trying it. I'm just one of those "if someone else can fix it, why can't I".


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

redondoaveb said:


> I'm just one of those "if someone else can fix it, why can't I".


I'm the same way and have done my own wrenching since around '91.

Still, there comes a point where we assess what needs to be done, then gauge our ability to orchestrate the plan. Your fix and the band idea are (IMO) pretty low risk, but neither address any CF (structural or aesthetic) concerns. Calfee would. 

All this being food for thought for the OP. Ultimately, I think it'll work out ok.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Considering you aren't the original owner (so not entitled to a warranty claim), I think the offer of ~50% off is pretty generous on Felt's part.
> 
> That aside, this is an example of why I never recommend someone buy used CF. It's too costly to repair and just not worth the risk (IMHO).


This.


You bought a used carbon bike on eBay and you knew there was no warranty and you are now mad the guy that sold it to you screwed you. Felt is going out of their way and extending there crash replacement cost to you when they have no obligation to do so. 

New F1(1600) + your old one(800) is $2400. An F1 is 3200, you are still saving $800 in the end and you are still not happy. I understand its more but if you can't afford to replace it to begin with you probably shouldn't ride a carbon bike and have that much tied up in it.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

jmorgan said:


> This.
> 
> 
> You bought a used carbon bike on eBay and you knew there was no warranty and you are now mad the guy that sold it to you screwed you. Felt is going out of their way and extending there crash replacement cost to you when they have no obligation to do so.
> ...


We'll said. Sounds like Felt is going out of their way already.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

jmorgan said:


> This.
> 
> 
> You bought a used carbon bike on eBay and you knew there was no warranty and you are now mad the guy that sold it to you screwed you. Felt is going out of their way and extending there crash replacement cost to you when they have no obligation to do so.
> ...


Let's ee, I have a BH G5, a Tarmac, and the Felt. I'm pretty sure I can "afford" to have carbon bikes. I just don't want to spend the money to fix the Felt. I'm cheap! I'll get it fixed, and all will be good again. I already talked to Calfee, and the frame is being sent out Monday.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kevhogaz said:


> I already talked to Calfee, and the frame is being sent out Monday.


All things considered, I really think this is your best option. Good luck and (if/ when possible) post updates when you get the bike back.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

kevhogaz said:


> Let's ee, I have a BH G5, a Tarmac, and the Felt. I'm pretty sure I can "afford" to have carbon bikes. I just don't want to spend the money to fix the Felt. I'm cheap! I'll get it fixed, and all will be good again. I already talked to Calfee, and the frame is being sent out Monday.


I think your issue is you want Felt to fix it. I have never seen Felt or any manufacture for that matter "fix" a bike, they replace it with a new frame and scrap the frame that's messed up. So essentially you are asking for a free brand new F1 when they have no obligation to do anything for you. Felt is giving you the same deal they would give to an original owner that crashed their bike. There offer is generous, they could easily have offered nothing. I'm sure Calfee will take care of it though


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

kevhogaz said:


> Let's ee, I have a BH G5, a Tarmac, and the Felt. I'm pretty sure I can "afford" to have carbon bikes. I just don't want to spend the money to fix the Felt. I'm cheap! I'll get it fixed, and all will be good again. I already talked to Calfee, and the frame is being sent out Monday.


Good luck. I have heard great things about their repairs. I an sure you will be happy with the result.


----------

